# A few bird photos...



## Archer (Jul 24, 2013)

I was asked to post a few pics and this seemed the only section that fitted the bill...
I photograph pretty well everything, but birds and nature are my favourite subjects...esp birds in flight.


----------



## Archer (Jul 24, 2013)

Some more...


----------



## Archer (Jul 24, 2013)

...and some more...


----------



## Archer (Jul 24, 2013)

Some more...


----------



## Archer (Jul 24, 2013)

Ooops, Forum did some weird things and I ended up doubling up on a few...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh Tut Archer, don't go blaming the forum when you're seein' double.  :glee:

Nice to see your piccys turning up again.  You know you'll trigger Max into going into competition don't you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2013)

Archer, your photography is BEAUTIFUL!  I love nature, and your pictures are delightful to view, thank you so much for posting them! :coolpics: You *really *need to create your own photo album on the forum, so we can see your lovely photos in another place besides this thread.  Some will also show in the random photos shown on top of the forum page.  No matter where you post them, keep them coming...we all deserve a treat!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 24, 2013)

_Yes Archer as usual your photos are beautiful, i was just looking at the forum and maybe Matrix might start a Photography thread in the Hobbies section if you ask and i am sure you wouldn't mind answering members questions about photography as well.:clap:_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 24, 2013)

I asked and we received..thanks for posting those beautiful pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## Archer (Jul 24, 2013)

I've created an Album and have added the above pics + some others....more to come.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2013)

I just finished looking at all your beautiful photos in your album.  You have a special talent, and as a nature lover, I really enjoy your work...thanks so much for sharing them with us! :thankyou:


----------



## Archer (Jul 24, 2013)

If you go to Albums at the top of the page, you can view my Album...


----------



## terra (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Ron... I've been waiting for your magnificent pics to debut on this forum...


----------



## Pam (Jul 25, 2013)

Great pics, Ron.:thumbsup:


----------



## Archer (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you Wally & Pam...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2013)

An Internet photo
What I have in abundance living around my home and neighborhood.. .. great white heron .. huge birds!

View attachment 1554


----------



## Archer (Jul 25, 2013)

One of my favourite birds Bonnie...I have one I'm going to upload to my Album when I get the time (along with some others)
Been trying for a while now to capture one of them in flight but we don't see them much in my area.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2013)

Sand Hill Cranes on I-95. They have a scary call. Very loud and they are protected.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Sand Hill Cranes on I-95. They have a scary call. Very loud and they are protected.



  Don't want to get one of them in your grill...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2013)

Archer said:


> One of my favourite birds Bonnie...I have one I'm going to upload to my Album when I get the time (along with some others)
> Been trying for a while now to capture one of them in flight but we don't see them much in my area.



I can see them in the distance flying, or up close and just hanging around.     I should try to get some pictures ... one of these days I will.  They are noisy in flight. 
A Bayou system runs right by my property, so there is much interesting fowl, reptile and wild animal life here.


----------



## Archer (Jul 25, 2013)

Just added a few more to my Album if anyone would like to view them...seems 60 is the limit...
If you have a request for a certain type of pic, let me know and I'll see if I have one...

 Soft focus Tern...


----------



## Anne (Jul 25, 2013)

Beautiful work, Archer & all.  Takes a special talent (and/or lots of patience to take good nature pictures!!)  Will have to check out your albums....


----------



## Archer (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you from me Anne...since my spinal injuries have prevented me from doing my chosen sports and other things, my photography is a god send...I have been "dabbling" since the age of 12 when my older sister passed down to me her Kodak Brownie 127 but much more seriously over the last 10 years....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2014)

Fantastic Photos, I wish I could take such wonderful pictures


----------

